# Grandmas house



## cda (Jun 13, 2016)

anyone get one of these in thier ahj??

http://www.medcottage.com/about.php



http://www.medcottage.com/products.php








Modular home or mobile home??


Temporary structure ??


----------



## fatboy (Jun 13, 2016)

From their info page.......

"Mobile and temporary"

I would say mobile...........most likely.


----------



## ICE (Jun 13, 2016)

EERO?  If the window above the bed is the EERO, there's a problem.....maybe


----------



## cda (Jun 13, 2016)

ICE said:


> EERO?  If the window above the bed is the EERO, there's a problem.....maybe




Looks like most of the set ups have door to outside from bed area


----------



## ICE (Jun 13, 2016)

Hard to know from the video.


----------



## cda (Jun 13, 2016)

ICE said:


> Hard to know from the video.




Click on the house and it pulls up a floor plan

http://www.medcottage.com/products.php


----------



## steveray (Jun 13, 2016)

I had some calls on them...Zoning does not currently allow...


----------



## cda (Jun 13, 2016)

steveray said:


> I had some calls on them...Zoning does not currently allow...




Why

Not accessory use to main house or other??


----------



## fatboy (Jun 13, 2016)

For us that would create a multi-family use in what may be a single family area. Plus the requirement for a minimum of 6000 sq ft for a lot for a SFD residence.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 14, 2016)

August 10, 2010


*Sec. 34-1194. - Temporary family health care structures. *

(a) Temporary family health care structures shall be a permitted accessory use in single family residential zoning districts on lots zoned for single-family detached dwellings if such structure (i) is used by a caregiver in providing care for a mentally or physically impaired person, and (ii) is on property owned or occupied by the caregiver as his residence. For purposes of this section, "caregiver" and "mentally or physically impaired person" shall have the same meaning as defined in Virginia Code § 15.2-2292.1.

(b) Any person proposing to install such structure shall first obtain a temporary use permit.

(c) In addition to the specific requirements of a temporary family health care structure found in section 34-1200 herein, such structures must meet the following requirements:

(1) Only one (1) such structure shall be allowed on a lot or parcel of land.

(2) The applicant must provide evidence of compliance with this section to the city one (1) year from the date of installation, and every year thereafter, as long as such structure remains on the property. Such evidence will involve inspection by the city of such structure at reasonable times.

(3) The applicant must comply with all applicable requirements of the Virginia Department of Health.

(4) No signage advertising or otherwise promoting the existence of the structure shall be permitted anywhere on the property.

(5) Such structure shall be removed within thirty (30) days of the time from which the mentally or physically impaired person is no longer receiving, or is no longer in need of, the assistance provided for in this section.

(6) The zoning administrator may revoke any permit granted hereunder if the permit holder violates any provision of this section, in addition to any other remedies that the city may seek against the permit holder, including injunctive relief or other appropriate legal proceedings to ensure compliance.

(10-4-10(2))


----------



## cda (Jun 14, 2016)

Francis Vineyard said:


> August 10, 2010
> 
> 
> *Sec. 34-1194. - Temporary family health care structures. *
> ...





No guidelines on construction??

As meet IRC

Or meet modular standards

Or?


----------



## Coder (Jun 14, 2016)

I think that it is great that your jurisdiction recognizes this type of assisted living situation Francis. As far as code compliance goes, these units are like big hospital rooms with all the amenities for self preservation included. I do not know if they are IRC or HUD but I can't imagine they are not built substantially. In my neck of the woods, I would definitely need to see some sort of approved for medical/residential use compliance. Otherwise, I'd end up with a bunch of granny cabin tuff sheds with a bed, a porta potty, a two burner stove, a dorm fridge, and an extension cord running to the house. One thing that is substantial with the legitimate ones is the price tag! Still think it is a great idea though and would be willing to allow them here.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 14, 2016)

The structure shall comply with applicable provisions of the Virginia Industrialized Building Safety Regulations.

By the way did you happen to notice the address for the corporate office in cda's link? http://www.vtcrc.com/about/

Price tag; "But Cummins also said that the company offers financing and repurchase programs that make the MedCottage a bargain compared with assisted-living facilities that charge $40,000 or more a year."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/dc-politics/pioneering-the-granny-pod-fairfax-county-family-adapts-to-high-tech-dwelling-that-could-change-elder-care/2012/11/25/4d9ccb44-1e18-11e2-ba31-3083ca97c314_story.html


----------



## Coder (Jun 15, 2016)

Good to know


----------



## my250r11 (Jun 24, 2016)

My state of NM will be all in a twist...lol... they just sent all AHJ a booklet on the Tiny house movement stating if it doesn't have a RIVA tag, a NM modular Decal, MH tag, or a UL or other ANSI label it will have to meet the code requirements just like any other house.  I would assume that if this start popping up it will have to meet the same requirements. The zoning is going to be an issue as well because we do not have any exceptions like the one Francis posted.


----------



## my250r11 (Jun 24, 2016)

Also the site says the insulation is R-21 but not where and the video doesn't show any in the floor. Calls for shingles on a 2/12 roof. Not sure the HVAC will meet the code requirements either.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 24, 2016)

deleted post wrong thread


----------

